# Northstar 2011



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

I've been getting ready for my summer riding lately and I thought I'd share this:

http://www.northstarattahoe.com/info/summer/mtn-biking-hours_operations.asp

Looks like Northstar is opening for mountain biking on June 10. See you guys there.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I've been getting ready for my summer riding lately and I thought I'd share this:
> 
> http://www.northstarattahoe.com/info/summer/mtn-biking-hours_operations.asp
> 
> Looks like Northstar is opening for mountain biking on June 10. See you guys there.


LOL. Dood it just snowed 6 inches in Tahoe last night.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

Gemini2k05 said:


> LOL. Dood it just snowed 6 inches in Tahoe last night.


... well, about that


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Apparently northstar is sure they will have lower mountain open June 10th, even if they gotta dig it out... I'll hopefully make it the second Saturday if it actually does open the 10th, so I guess that's the 17th or 18th... See you guys there!!!


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

If everyone who has posted in a N*/snow thread took one shovelful of snow, that would be enough to dig out the lower mountain! Woods/Mineshaft are fun, not sure they are worth paying for on their own.


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

Paid for my usual season pass at SOC so its already been paid for. Gonna go June 10. New girlfriend's interested in riding so I'll probably rent a Glory for her and maybe have her try out the new lessons.


----------



## North* Dher (Apr 28, 2009)

Gemini2k05 said:


> LOL. Dood it just snowed 6 inches in Tahoe last night.


More like two feet with more on the way
This is Sunday
http://unofficialnetworks.com/2011/05/17/faceshots-lake-tahoe-aint/


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

great, there goes the summer or atleast a good bulk of [email protected] star.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

F*ck it dude. I'm going to go to Ashland. Only a couple hours more to drive to have much takier (and guaranteed open) trails to ride.


----------



## bicyclemech1 (Feb 22, 2009)

*N* emailed me..Limited trails until July*

I just got word from them that The Gondola will be open, but limited upper trails at least untill the end of June.

Ashland is well worth the trip. I'm going up the week before the super D. 
Trails should be superb.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Does anyone who really lives here and noticed that more snow fell up there today honestly believes that upper mountain is really going to be open by July 4th?

Glad now that I didn't buy that season pass, but gonna be bummed at the late start.


----------



## bicyclemech1 (Feb 22, 2009)

^^^ This is bad news.
I was planning a long weekend up at North lake with both the DH bike and the road bike.
Looks like I need to make different plans.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Not a chance*



Swell Guy said:


> Does anyone who really lives here and noticed that more snow fell up there today honestly believes that upper mountain is really going to be open by July 4th?
> 
> Glad now that I didn't buy that season pass, but gonna be bummed at the late start.


Maybe by the end of July?


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Swell Guy said:


> Does anyone who really lives here and noticed that more snow fell up there today honestly believes that upper mountain is really going to be open by July 4th?
> 
> Glad now that I didn't buy that season pass, but gonna be bummed at the late start.


Haha! Its snowing right now at my place, there is an inch new on the ground. N* is screwed this season and I agree. I'm glad I didn't buy a pass. :thumbsup:


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

so...

Who wants to go up early and start digging out livewire and gypsy? I'm down. I bet over two days with 20-30 people and a little machinery we could clear livewire NP, and probably get a pretty solid start on gypsy too. 

Oh if only N* was connected enough with the riders to allow that to happen. Cause I'd be there with a shovel.


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

Only takes 7 days of riding for the pass to be worth it. Between that and the convenience of going straight for the lifts when you arrive, it's still worth it if you go later in the season. August, Sept.. no brainers.


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

If you live up there, yeah it's not much of a problem. If you are married, with kids, and live in/farther than the bay area, the likelihood of riding 7 days straight isn't very good. Even if you break that 7 days into weekends, that's 4 seperate weekends you need in order to break even. Divide those 4 weekends into Aug-Oct and that means you'd have to hit N* every other weekend, which ins't probable because you have kids, the wife, and other prior engagements. If you have June and July that would definitely leave more room to schedule trips but as it looks now, it would all have to be crammed within those short few months.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

So buy 3 packs, its cheaper. And find something closer (like pacifica or SC) to ride when you're not at N*. Thats the thing, you have the flexibility to go either way so its not really a big deal it'll be a late season this year.



scaryfast said:


> If you live up there, yeah it's not much of a problem. If you are married, with kids, and live in/farther than the bay area, the likelihood of riding 7 days straight isn't very good. Even if you break that 7 days into weekends, that's 4 seperate weekends you need in order to break even. Divide those 4 weekends into Aug-Oct and that means you'd have to hit N* every other weekend, which ins't probable because you have kids, the wife, and other prior engagements. If you have June and July that would definitely leave more room to schedule trips but as it looks now, it would all have to be crammed within those short few months.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Not likely*



William42 said:


> so...
> 
> Who wants to go up early and start digging out livewire and gypsy? I'm down. I bet over two days with 20-30 people and a little machinery we could clear livewire NP, and probably get a pretty solid start on gypsy too.
> 
> Oh if only N* was connected enough with the riders to allow that to happen. Cause I'd be there with a shovel.


Northstar's problem is they have to deal with the TRPA and Lahotan Water District in regards to sediment in the water run-off. You could go dig out all the trails and you wouldnt be able to ride on them without N* getting fined up the a**. They got in big trouble a few years back when they ran the park on a rainy day. Its BS but a fact of life here in Tahoe.


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

It's hard to compare Pacifica to N*, it's like apples and oranges.

Ya, I'll definitely have to mix it up but was hoping to enjoy the star as much as I can being I just build up a new DH rig for the season.

I didn't know you can buy 3 packs, I'll have to look into that.



big_slacker said:


> So buy 3 packs, its cheaper. And find something closer (like pacifica or SC) to ride when you're not at N*. Thats the thing, you have the flexibility to go either way so its not really a big deal it'll be a late season this year.


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

scaryfast said:


> If you live up there, yeah it's not much of a problem. If you are married, with kids, and live in/farther than the bay area, the likelihood of riding 7 days straight isn't very good. Even if you break that 7 days into weekends, that's 4 seperate weekends you need in order to break even. Divide those 4 weekends into Aug-Oct and that means you'd have to hit N* every other weekend, which ins't probable because you have kids, the wife, and other prior engagements. If you have June and July that would definitely leave more room to schedule trips but as it looks now, it would all have to be crammed within those short few months.


I live in Mountain View.

But I plan on taking a Friday off for June 10, and probably again sometime in July.. hit the trails Fri-Sun.. boom, two weekends, six days of riding. And I still have August through October.

But yes, being married (I'm divorced) and with kids (I have a dog, does that count) can put a dampener on throwing yourself off the mountain.


----------



## illnotsick (Mar 28, 2011)

vaelin said:


> I live in Mountain View.
> 
> But I plan on taking a Friday off for June 10, and probably again sometime in July.. hit the trails Fri-Sun.. boom, two weekends, six days of riding. And I still have August through October.
> 
> But yes, being married (I'm divorced) and with kids (I have a dog, does that count) can put a dampener on throwing yourself off the mountain.


Don't plan a special trip for the 10th, there isn't 3 days worth of riding on the lower mountain.


----------



## JamisonW (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm probably going late july/early august.... before classes start and when all the runs are open


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

On weekdays when the lifts aren't running can you hike up to the jump park? Smurf and I are planning a long trip up there...


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

I was hesitant to buy a pass but i am not experienced yet so i think the lower mountain for a month or so will get me ready for the knarlier stuff later in the summer. I think the season pass will be a good investment for me. 17 or so weekends they will be open and i plan on hitting at least 10.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Lower mountain is a waste of time. Really just a place to go through on your way to the bottom. Imho, of course.

Nice jump park, though.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Swell Guy said:


> Lower mountain is a waste of time. Really just a place to go through on your way to the bottom. Imho, of course.
> 
> Nice jump park, though.


psssh, mineshaft is fun. Got some fun features on it.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

flameout-phodog-uppermineshaft-liftline-TwoSixJumpPark=Perfect run top to bottom...

On a weekday when the lifts aren't running can you hike up to the jump park? or do they not allow that? anyone know?


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Gemini2k05 said:


> psssh, mineshaft is fun. Got some fun features on it.


not worth more then a 15 minute drive though.


----------



## chup29 (Nov 28, 2006)

his dudeness said:


> F*ck it dude. I'm going to go to Ashland. Only a couple hours more to drive to have much takier (and guaranteed open) trails to ride.


you stayin at my house dude? i got room... gotta bring your big bike up though...


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

what exactly is included in "lower mountain"?


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

gondola and down.


----------



## North* Dher (Apr 28, 2009)

*Doesn't look good*

It's been dumping all day


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

Snow in May. TWICE. The weather gods are mocking us.


----------



## xdbpxd (May 18, 2004)

7 inches on my deck in 5 hours.... not good


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

we still got 2 weeks. It seems like these posts are always so pessimistic, Maybe we will have 13 days of 100 degree weather? with crazy snowy weather like this, it could go the other way and we could get crazy sunny weather for the next while... you never know with the weather....


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*More than twice*



fgiraffe said:


> Snow in May. TWICE. The weather gods are mocking us.


I work in the area and it has snowed numerous times this month, we manage some properties at mid-mountain behind the Ritz and I can remember being snowed on three times just last week. At this point I would say its safe to say they will be postponing opening day as the lower mountain is still covered in snow, there are still 5'+ drifts in the trees just outside the village.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Sweet memorial day. Drove back home from a road trip yesterday, 50 from carson was a disaster area. Low visibility, people driving 15 mph, RWD cars spinning out. What a mess. Welcome to memorial day:


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

Suppose to rain this weekend i think. Screwed.


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

It's supposed to open on June 10. But look at all the snow!  We're supposed to head up for 7/4. I might have to bring my snowboard instead! :skep:


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

chup29 said:


> you stayin at my house dude? i got room... gotta bring your big bike up though...


Oh I'll bring the big bike.

I'll also bring the little bike.


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

Cable0guy said:


> It's supposed to open on June 10. But look at all the snow!  We're supposed to head up for 7/4. I might have to bring my snowboard instead! :skep:


I just can't see them opening on the 10th anymore. Unless by open, they mean opening the parking lot and the lodge.


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

MTBAlex said:


> I just can't see them opening on the 10th anymore. Unless by open, they mean opening the parking lot and the lodge.


Unless they are going to spend $$$ like Whistler and clear/melt all the snow on Livewire and the lower trails for a "soft" open.


----------



## ARider (Feb 28, 2005)

his dudeness said:


> F*ck it dude. I'm going to go to Ashland. Only a couple hours more to drive to have much takier (and guaranteed open) trails to ride.


Really?

Ashland

Gonna be a late year for everyone.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

Cable0guy said:


> Unless they are going to spend $$$ like Whistler and clear/melt all the snow on Livewire and the lower trails for a "soft" open.


"Soft" as in muddy opening. Doubt it. The run-off issue is the deal breaker for N*. Not to mention the money it would cost to get all the snow plowed/melted....


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

MTBAlex said:


> I just can't see them opening on the 10th anymore. Unless by open, they mean opening the parking lot and the lodge.


Not opening on the 10th, it's pushed back to the 17th.
http://www.northstarattahoe.com/info/ski/the-mountain/mountain-hours.asp?category=mountain-summer

However, I'd be surprised if that happens. And, I agree with others, July 4 looks questionable now. Squaw is open for skiing on July 4th this year.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Whats the chance there gonna start droppin pass prices?


----------



## illnotsick (Mar 28, 2011)

huntandride said:


> Whats the chance there gonna start droppin pass prices?


I would estimate 0% is the max you're going to save.


----------



## North* Dher (Apr 28, 2009)

Swell Guy said:


> Not opening on the 10th, it's pushed back to the 17th.
> http://www.northstarattahoe.com/info/ski/the-mountain/mountain-hours.asp?category=mountain-summer
> 
> However, I'd be surprised if that happens. And, I agree with others, July 4 looks questionable now. Squaw is open for skiing on July 4th this year.


Plus they have the pond crossing that weekend. Tons of FUN

http://unofficialnetworks.com/2011/05/28/cushing-crossing-canceled-rescheduled-4th-july-weekend/


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

illnotsick said:


> I would estimate 0% is the max you're going to save.


Hahaha.......Sad but so true. May be rethinking my pass purchase.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Haha, wat?


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

...and more expected rest of the week.

Good thing I didn't book June 10th after all. Oi.


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

We'll be lucky if we are riding there in August.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

I think the June 17 date will be postponed again. There are still serious amounts of snow from mid mountain up.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

I've got my fingers crossed that this Northstar will be ride-able by July....
Downieville too.....

Does anybody know: When was the last time the Sierras had this much snow snow this late in the year?


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*....*



[email protected] said:


> I've got my fingers crossed that this Northstar will be ride-able by July....
> Downieville too.....
> 
> Does anybody know: When was the last time the Sierras had this much snow snow this late in the year?


Before most of us were born


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I moved here originally in '97 and I've never seen this. There have been bigger single dumps (I think there was a 6 foot overnight at lake level in the 80's) but I don't think this late in the year has happened for decades.


----------



## North* Dher (Apr 28, 2009)

I've been skiing Squaw since the late 70's. I remember as a kid driving over the summit with like 30 foot high walls. It was like driving through a tunnel.

Anybody remember when the old Headwall chair was buried with snow? After they dug out the chair there was like a 20 foot deep channel that the chair went through.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Does anybody know: When was the last time the Sierras had this much snow snow this late in the year?


2006

But northstar didn't open that year because of village construction, so no one noticed


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

2001 was similar.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Possible more snow coming. We rode 4 to 8 inches of powder yesterday at Donner summit.


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow. Someone build a Ray's Indoor park in the South Bay please.


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

Kirkwood has a foot of fresh with all chairs spinning...


----------



## PerfectZero (Jul 22, 2010)

Not sure about Northstar, but I heard Mammoth could get up to a foot this weekend. Snow level's supposed to be high though, so that could mean rain in Tahoe.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

gurp said:


> Kirkwood has a foot of fresh with all chairs spinning...


Huh?

64654


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> Huh?
> 
> 64654


I got fooled by their conditions page.....which hadn't been updated since 5/30.

What good is all this snow if I can't even bust out the board?


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Any updates? No way the upper section will be open by June 17th. Does anyone think N* will have Livewire be open by July 4th weekend? This was the bottom of Livewire as of a week ago.


----------



## bicyclemech1 (Feb 22, 2009)

*I just got back from Ashland.*

Go there instead.

Bring the big bike for shuttle runs on day 1 and the all mountain bike for epic day 2.

The place has made me reconsider the value of N* alltogether


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

Cable0guy said:


> Any updates? No way the upper section will be open by June 17th. Does anyone think N* will have Livewire be open by July 4th weekend? This was the bottom of Livewire as of a week ago.


... that doesn't look too bad :yesnod:


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Well...*



[email protected] said:


> ... that doesn't look too bad :yesnod:


That particular area is east facing and in the sun all day, its the areas in the trees and north facing that are still covered in feet of snow.


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

Yea, it's a whole different story uphill from my water tanks in the picture.


----------



## illnotsick (Mar 28, 2011)

Hopefully it will be like last year. Lower mountain opens and they shuttle the bottom few sections of livewire, then 2 or 3 weeks later the whole mountain is open for business. I'm stuck in Winnemucca for the summer...I need something to hope for


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Opening weekend update here*

6 trails total
http://www.northstarattahoe.com/info/summer/summer_trail_report.asp


----------



## illnotsick (Mar 28, 2011)

craigstr said:


> 6 trails total
> http://www.northstarattahoe.com/info/summer/summer_trail_report.asp


Yup, all of the lower mountain trails. Better than nothing


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

I'll take nothing if they want full price for 1/3 the trails. I dunno, someone go up there this weekend and report back. I'll think about it after that. Wasn't it just snowing there last week?


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

tickets are $29 for the opening weekend.


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

So who's gonna be there Saturday? Taking the gf up, she's gonna try the Ride Academy 101 lessons and I'll tool around since I have a pass again this year. Anyone catching the movie premiere?


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

vaelin said:


> So who's gonna be there Saturday? Taking the gf up, she's gonna try the Ride Academy 101 lessons and I'll tool around since I have a pass again this year. Anyone catching the movie premiere?


hell yea! Smurf and I are headed up. Movie premier is an added bonus. I hope their shuttling livewire... Pm me if you wanna hook up man...


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

After action report? Anyone?


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

renderedtoast said:


> After action report? Anyone?


Sick day! not to busy, but long line at the gondola just because its so slow... All the jumps on the lower trails looked reworked to me, liftline jumps were super easy to hit. The small line at the jump park had been redone as well... the are the same jumps but you can easily air them out now...

smurf and i did a few runs down mineshaft and liftline, but eventually just chilled at the jump park and worked on the medium set. Smurf managed to hit the whole line, but i had to drive home so i didn't push myself too hard.

about halfway through the day they watered mineshaft and liftline (maybe lower mineshaft and woods as well, but we didn't ride them much. and everything's looking good. I can tell the trail crew did some work on those trails. Fun day considering just the lower mountain was open.

I'll have some good videos with toms of crashes coming up soon. Smurf and i stayed at the jump park till about 8:30 with two nice dudes from auburn who were hitting the large line, so i have plenty of footage...


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

Northstar was sick. I blew out my shock on the first run of the day  and I broke my big toe... it was fun


----------



## watsgowinon (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks for the report. Will make the trip next weekend. Any word on when the upper section is going to open?


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Went up Friday-Sunday this weekend and had a good time. The lady at the desk told me they should have zephyr running in two weeks. I'd say that's optimistic. There's a lot of snow above 7500'. It's supossed to get into the 80's this week so hopefully that will help melt some snow.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Hey nayr, on Saturday did you see some kid with a gorilla taped bike? If so that was smurf. We rode the djs most of the day though... 

My video is almost done rendering...


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

pray for upper mt. we can only hope its open the weekend before july 4th


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks like I'll be headed there this weekend. Thanks for the info.


----------



## chober (Jun 25, 2004)

Trying to plan a trip for july 15th weekend. How did conditions look up there this past weekend?


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

Did it snow today? Was pouring down in the bay area.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

No upper mtn for the 4th of July weekend. Ugh


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

http://www.northstarattahoe.com/info/ski/the-mountain/mountain-cams.asp?category=mountaing-summer

Looks like rain. And rapidly melting snow.

Woot.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

chober said:


> Trying to plan a trip for july 15h weekend. How did conditions look up there this past weekend?


i dunno how far the snow was gone, but i hiked to the top of pho dogg and there was no snow. and it was an awesome friggin ride.. virgin trail, twigs and **** everywhere, perfect soil... so prime. was well worth the hike up.


----------



## happybrandon (May 17, 2008)

They are opening more this weekend!

http://tahoemountainbiking.ning.com/profiles/blogs/4th-of-july-trail-update


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

Northstar was sick yesterday. They opend boondocks around 1 the opened the bottom half of gypse an hour later and they say livewire was open so we hit it once but when we end back the closed rope was back up. All the bottom sectons of the vista trails are groomed and riding amazing. The only trail that kinda sucked was gypse. It looked like no one had toucked it in a year and was super rough. Next weekend looks really good I think they will have almost everything opened


----------



## bicyclemech1 (Feb 22, 2009)

*how long were the lift lines?*

i'm chompin' at the bit to get up there, but refuse to wait in 45-60min lift lines


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

I think your trying to find reasons not to ride. I didn't wait in line once yesterday. Most of the time I was walking right up to the chair. So whoever told you about line wasn't there


----------



## xhailofgunfirex (Jun 25, 2008)

Are there rideable trails for a 6" travel bike? If so what trails are recommended? I'm going to be in Tahoe this week and contemplating checking out Northstar, never been there before.


----------



## bicyclemech1 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Good news on no lines*

I was thinking the lines would be horrendous with only 1 of the lifts running.
I'm up there in 2 weeks.
How were the trail conditions? is it sloppy/muddy?


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

The only thing that was muddy was this one huge puddle on zone one of livewire. Other then that everything was perfect not to dusty


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

xhailofgunfirex said:


> Are there rideable trails for a 6" travel bike? If so what trails are recommended? I'm going to be in Tahoe this week and contemplating checking out Northstar, never been there before.


You can ride every trail with a 6 inch bike no problem


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

mzorich said:


> I think your trying to find reasons not to ride. I didn't wait in line once yesterday. Most of the time I was walking right up to the chair. So whoever told you about line wasn't there


Exactly. I was there yesterday and I never waited. I left about 3:30PM. When did they open the other trails? That fire road was getting old.


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

renderedtoast said:


> Exactly. I was there yesterday and I never waited. I left about 3:30PM. When did they open the other trails? That fire road was getting old.


Yeah the mile along the fireroad got old really fast. They opened boondocks around 230 so it sounds like you just missed it. The other trails opend around 3. You can't get much better then early seaon boondocks no ruts no dust and smooth trail flow it was awesome


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

Anyone been up there lately? I'm heading up the 27th, wondering if everything is open and if the snows all gone. 

How's the dirt?


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

igotbanned said:


> Anyone been up there lately? I'm heading up the 27th, wondering if everything is open and if the snows all gone.
> 
> How's the dirt?


i was up there today... hella fun... except my 4 flat tires.... something wrong with my rim...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Moosey said:


> i was up there today... hella fun... except my 4 flat tires.... something wrong with my rim...


check your tires for burrs, thorns whatever....raise air pressure


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

I did, and ran 30-40 psi depending on the tube... Should I go higher?

I noticed a small part of my rim wall is dented in... Could this cause more flats? I'll get pics up later...

This just means I'm bringin my m1 back... Gotta relearn to jump a DH bike...


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

I was up there last Sunday .... everything was back to usual  ( except for the big piles of snow to the sides of the trails and lifts)

Select parts of a few trails were still closed but the most popular runs were all open

Did anybody else notice that the jumps on Livewire were much smaller this year compared to those of previous years' ?? :skep:


----------



## Linga115 (Mar 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Did anybody else notice that the jumps on Livewire were much smaller this year compared to those of previous years' ?? :skep:


I was there 2 weeks ago and today.

They took out a bunch of doubles in zone 3(the zone right after the gypsy tunnel jump) and put a pretty flat section in there. kinda lame. I'm not sure if the jumps are smaller because they have not really been working on it or if it is left like that intentionally. But I agree they do seem scaled down a bit.

The entrance jump is pretty much non existent now. They cut off the upper fire road that leads to gypsy and boondocks. Now everyone has to roll the live wire entrance jump and veer left if they want to hit anything in that area.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

livewire was still fun. i hadn't hit it since last year so i cant remember if the jumps were bigger/smaller... there did seem to be a lot less jumps.

i like the photographer out there... any idea where we can get those pictures?


----------



## Linga115 (Mar 23, 2008)

Moosey said:


> livewire was still fun. i hadn't hit it since last year so i cant remember if the jumps were bigger/smaller... there did seem to be a lot less jumps.
> 
> i like the photographer out there... any idea where we can get those pictures?


http://www.printroom.com/ViewGallery.asp?evgroupid=0&userid=North-Star&gallery_id=2690939&curpage=1


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Linga115 said:


> I was there 2 weeks ago and today.
> 
> They took out a bunch of doubles in zone 3(the zone right after the gypsy tunnel jump) and put a pretty flat section in there. kinda lame. I'm not sure if the jumps are smaller because they have not really been working on it or if it is left like that intentionally. But I agree they do seem scaled down a bit.
> 
> The entrance jump is pretty much non existent now. They cut off the upper fire road that leads to gypsy and boondocks. Now everyone has to roll the live wire entrance jump and veer left if they want to hit anything in that area.


The entrance jump (qualifier) is gone because the intermediate trails are also serviced by that entrance. Agreed, they coulda split it in two, but oh well.

No idea what doubles you're talking about. Gypsy and Livewire are setup exactly the same in that section as last year. Both flow much better and faster. Yeah, there's the flat part of Livewire, but that was before the end of last season. They were supposed to add a bunch of stuff in there, but they haven't yet. :-(


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Linga115 said:


> http://www.printroom.com/ViewGallery.asp?evgroupid=0&userid=North-Star&gallery_id=2690939&curpage=1


Thanks, i was looking at it earlier and they didnt have my photos up yet... now they do...


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

*Rant on!*

I was up there Saturday for the first time this year, just riding the fireroads with my gf. I was rebuilding some trust with her, she sorta hated N* when we went last year. 

Ran into another mtbr member on the lift ("scrub" I think?), he said he was headed back up the mountain to try to help out some guy on a commuter bike and styrofoam helmet. I thought he was exaggerating, but no.

FFwd 5 minutes, as I head down Coaster I see the guy wrecked on the side of the trail. He was easy to identify: styrofoam 70s helmet, no other pads, no water, no map, riding a commuter bike with a rear rack and street slick tire. Really. He was covered in dirt, limping, and his shoulder was banged up. The kid's name was Shaq, and he was nice guy and just trying to have a fun day mtn biking. But his friends put him in a REALLY bad situation on that bike. :madmax:

We tried riding down the fireroads but that bike could not handle anything offroad much less the silt at N*. So we walked down (got lost on the roads once, doh!) but eventually found the BIke Patrol, who were helping some guy with a busted arm off Livewire. They put Shaq and his commuter bike in the truck and drove him back down to mid-mountain. THANKS Bike Patrol!

Seriously though: I know the guy's friend must have been thinking "just ride, have fun" but putting the guy out there on that bike ALONE was irresponsible. A bald street slick rear tire gives you zero stopping power, even on the roads at N*. He's lucky he didn't get really hurt. If you're going to put your friends in a sketchy situation at least stay with them until they get comfortable.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Was there Sun and Monday. Disappointing that they didn't run Vista (?) lift during the week, cutting off access to all the upper left hand trails, yet still charging full price. I dig that's how resorts do things, but still.

That said, I had a great time riding Livewire, Gypsy, Pho Dogg, Sticks n Stones, Karpiel (or where the trail is with "Slabs" on it).. Dusty and blown out, but still super fun. Even Mine Shaft was fun....


----------



## happybrandon (May 17, 2008)

Was the bottom of livewire finally open?


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

happybrandon said:


> Was the bottom of livewire finally open?


It was not open on Saturday.


----------



## tmaster12000 (May 24, 2009)

happybrandon said:


> Was the bottom of livewire finally open?


I was there today. Livewire still closed at water tank, but at least now you can cut back onto it from the end of Boondocks. That last section of Livewire was in great shape today.

Saw the trail crew on the flat, unfinished middle section of Livewire today. They said it should be done this weekend. Sounds like fun. So coming off the stadium jump, you've got that berm into the long table. After that they're gonna add another long table (getting rid of the nonsense that's there right now). That's gonna lead into a wood ramp step-up onto the side of the hill where the trail will continue up into the bushes/trees. Then something like step-down back to fireroad and then another hip at the right turn like was there before.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

tmaster12000 said:


> That's gonna lead into a wood ramp step-up onto the side of the hill where the trail will continue up into the bushes/trees.


Is that what they are doing with that massive wood jump that was chillin at the flameout drops? if so that will be massive!

am i the only one here who thinks Northstar could use some more fun wooden features? I think wooden features in general are fun...


----------



## Scrub (Feb 3, 2004)

fgiraffe said:


> I was up there Saturday for the first time this year, just riding the fireroads with my gf. I was rebuilding some trust with her, she sorta hated N* when we went last year.
> 
> Ran into another mtbr member on the lift ("scrub" I think?), he said he was headed back up the mountain to try to help out some guy on a commuter bike and styrofoam helmet. I thought he was exaggerating, but no.
> 
> ...


Whew! I'm glad you ran into Shaq, we did 2 runs looking for him and didn't see him. I'm glad you ran into him and helped him out. I hope that his 1st time experience on the mountain didn't turn him off to mtb's and that he see's that others are out there looking out for each other. Great meeting you too and see you out there again soon!


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

Yea, that was crazy. Despite his predicament he had a great attitude and appreciated the help. I think he'll ride again, although I hope to hell it isn't on that bike! 

Nice meeting ya, see ya on the trails!


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

Rode Plattekill NY. Sunday and heading to Northstar Friday. Looking forward to it. Is the whole mountain open now?


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

daisycutter said:


> Rode Plattekill NY. Sunday and heading to Northstar Friday. Looking forward to it. Is the whole mountain open now?


I'm pretty sure. Only thing potentially closed is bottom of livewire... But you just miss like 5 jumps.... Will you be there Saturday?


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

No, the wife and kids fly in on Saturday. The parties over


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

FB update and the website say all trails are open as of today.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

cool beans... im giving my m1 its first real ride of the season saturday.... cant wait.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

if you're landing on the wood, you're doing it wrong!!!!!!!


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

https://www.pinkbike.com/v/209394/l/

Boondocks Chest cam on pinkbike.com

Found some dirt!

Photos by Cade VanHeel from Suspended Productions 
https://suspended-productions.pinkbike.com/


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

ustemuf said:


> if you're landing on the wood, you're doing it wrong!!!!!!!


Yay! I'm doing it right! Not THAT right, but still... you're flying...


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

first pic is PINNED!


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

Same as your's man.... that's a gap. Check out that link and the facebook page that is on Cade's pinkbike page. He has all his photos online.



Any body else notice the abundancy of V10's on the mountain? Rather odd how many


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

I was up there 2 weekends ago and on the section after the tunnel jump they were startin to build a fat step-up with a wood jump, rumor had it the gap was supposed to be about 20 feet.... Any news on it from last weekend?


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Moosey said:


> I was up there 2 weekends ago and on the section after the tunnel jump they were startin to build a fat step-up with a wood jump, rumor had it the gap was supposed to be about 20 feet.... Any news on it from last weekend?


They built a step down out of wood at the end of that line. Probably a 7-8 foot drop to dirt. They also built a step up into the line which was open for a bit Saturday but whoever had built the lip was probably on crack. Luckily they blocked it off mid way through the day on Saturday and started to rebuild it. I'll check it out today and see what they did.

Also, the race this weekend will be on Gypsy and Sticks and Stones will be used for the Pro GRT!


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

NAYR751 said:


> They built a step down out of wood at the end of that line. Probably a 7-8 foot drop to dirt. They also built a step up into the line which was open for a bit Saturday but whoever had built the lip was probably on crack. Luckily they blocked it off mid way through the day on Saturday and started to rebuild it. I'll check it out today and see what they did.
> 
> Also, the race this weekend will be on Gypsy and Sticks and Stones will be used for the Pro GRT!


woah! drop sounds cool! it would be cool if you got pics but i understand if you're too busy shredding...

I'm so glad they decided to use stix for the GRT. I think that gypsy was a little bit too easy....


----------



## Northstar Bike Patrol (Aug 19, 2011)

Moosey said:


> woah! drop sounds cool! it would be cool if you got pics but i understand if you're too busy shredding...
> 
> I'm so glad they decided to use stix for the GRT. I think that gypsy was a little bit too easy....


New step-up to drop is open on Livewire, zones 3-6 have had rebuilds; improved jump takeoffs and burms. i'll try and get some pictures up later


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Northstar Bike Patrol said:


> New step-up to drop is open on Livewire, zones 3-6 have had rebuilds; improved jump takeoffs and burms. i'll try and get some pictures up later


The step up drop off was cool, I hit it on Sunday. The drop took me a second to do it (I'm old, my balls don't work like they used too.) I noticed a couple of rebuilt lips on the jumps. They were a blast, shot you straight up then out.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

getting my seasons pass worth for sure! N*'s loose difficult terrain is what makes it challenging and always fun to ride - you constantly feel like you're gonna explode! 

sequence:


















pho dogg


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks very pho, dogg.


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

Pro GRT series finals on Sat and Live Wire classic on Sun, best weekend of racing in NorCal this summer.
Come on up and check it out!!


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

Can someone please take a pic of the step-up drop on livewire. I'm curious how this thing looks.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

scaryfast said:


> Can someone please take a pic of the step-up drop on livewire. I'm curious how this thing looks.


just a regular dirt step up...then it flattens out and you have a ladder drop....if you huck the latter drop you can hit flat if you are at speed....you can hit the drop at any speed even roll it....very safe and fun


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

It's like, a giant version of the step-up/ladder roll at the end of Upper Mineshaft.


----------



## doctorducttape (Jul 27, 2009)

Does anybody know what time the pros will be racing at tomorrow?


----------



## monkei (May 1, 2007)

I'm headed up next weekend, can effin' wait!


----------



## mike1501 (Apr 23, 2011)

My minor contribution to the thread...


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Why oh why did they have to mess with bottom part of Sticks n' Stones? That ladder over the log and the minefield after it was blast. Now, I dunno...I like techy, what they did at least to me, was ruin something that didn't need to be messed with. They could have spent that energy fixing blown out corners on other trails.


----------



## monkei (May 1, 2007)

My lame-o amateur Boondocks run from Monday. Holy shyte the dust was deep this year.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

See what happens when you take lame a** ride-arounds?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

monkei said:


> My lame-o amateur Boondocks run from Monday. Holy shyte the dust was deep this year.
> 
> >


man...lame ride arounds....seems like you have good speed but riding around everything is lame....guys like you are trail builders/maintancers nightmare....not trying to bag on you...but a couple of bumps in the beginning are super easy to go over and you ride around those...you could easily do those...just man up


----------



## monkei (May 1, 2007)

What can I say, I didn't have full armor and wasn't trying to eff myself up too bad on my first run. Plus it's not like my bike is full-on DH material. Will work on the manning-up part.


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

> guys like you are trail builders/maintancers nightmare


Well, yes and no. If the trail builders create stunts without B-lines then they are creating the problem. Mammoth seems to have a much better grasp of this than N*, but what else is new?

Meanwhile, I had a GREAT weekend at N*. The rain teased all friggin' weekend but ultimately I think it missed N* completely. Rain plz?!? Rained on me on the way home, just to taunt. 

Rode Little Trees, Lower Pho Dog and Gypsy for the first time ever, leaving just Upper Pho Dog as unridden Black trails (I stay off the Double Blacks, for now).

Gypsy was a total blast! I didn't sack up to do the drops but I have a good idea how to approach all but one of them (semi-steep ladder? or was it rocks? feeding into the 3' drop). Not sure I will clean that this year.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

fgiraffe said:


> Rode Little Trees, Lower Pho Dog and Gypsy for the first time ever, leaving just Upper Pho Dog as unridden Black trails (I stay off the Double Blacks, for now).


how did you get to just lower phodogg? i usually hit the 3 jumps on manure pile and then hook up into full phodogg. i didnt know there was an upper part?


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

Upper Pho Dogg is reached from Playground, iirc. I typically skip upper Pho Dogg for Speed Control though.


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

Moosey said:


> how did you get to just lower phodogg? i usually hit the 3 jumps on manure pile and then hook up into full phodogg. i didnt know there was an upper part?


Yea, Playground -> Snake fire road. I sorta hate Snake though.

Also, instead of taking taking a R down Manure Pile -> Lower Pho, I think if you grind up the road (technically I think this is Frolick) a hundred yards or so and THEN go R there is a sizable rock-pile to mark the start of Lower Pho. I was not feeling the urge to climb any more than needed and just jumped on Pho past Manure Pile.

LOVE the berms at the bottom of Pho. They were freshly watered! :thumbsup:

Dang, I forgot about Speed Control, haven't ridden that yet.

Kickback is still my favorite trail there, but once I manage to clean Gypsy I think Gypsy might take over.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Ah okay. I just do speed control as well... Never heard of kickback though. I usually just do flameout, gypsy, livewire, and all the doubles...


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

Kickback is just a fun short little blue back to mid-mtn, perfect after Flameout as an alternate to Woods/WT.


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

Moosey said:


> how did you get to just lower phodogg? i usually hit the 3 jumps on manure pile and then hook up into full phodogg. i didnt know there was an upper part?


Phodogg starts below upper Karpiel. If you ride upper karp down to the first fire road crossing (just past where speed control splits off) phodogg starts off the road just above where you drop into middle karp.
You are only hitting the very last bit of the trail.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Moosey said:


> how did you get to just lower phodogg? i usually hit the 3 jumps on manure pile and then hook up into full phodogg. i didnt know there was an upper part?


The way i hit lower Phodogg for my warmup run is Playground to Speed control. At bottom of speed control you ride tryumph down for a bit and hit lower Phodogg. Good run for me to get my courage in check.


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

OK so everyone has ridden Speed Control but me: what's it like?


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

fgiraffe said:


> OK so everyone has ridden Speed Control but me: what's it like?


It's about 1 minute long of fast trail with a few jumps at the top going into washed out berms and another jump. Basically just a connection trail, but fun nonetheless.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

the first part of this video begins with speed control....

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/214326/l/

NorthStar Go Pro on pinkbike.com


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

Speed Control has degraded since last year, it's pretty washed out and choppy now. Last year it was something you could rail with your eyes closed, almost like a very mini Live Wire without the jumps.

I still like Playground though, I but like above I dislike having to take Snake to get to another black diamond. I've never really been a fan of Flameout, and Big/Little Trees dumps you off onto the old Buzzsaw fire road. Wish N* would link Playground with Speed Control better, there's definitely untapped trail potential at that junction.

I do prefer the left side over the Gypsy/Live Wire/Boondocks side, since it's way less crowded.


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

"degraded since last year" seems to apply to just about every trail at N* right now, but I think some rain (this week maybe??) will sort that out. 

Flameout is OK, but I would like it a lot more if the middle section was less pedal-y. It just kills the flow for me.


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

lol. nice save after you ran into that guy! It looked like you jumped off and didn't even fall hard.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

I would like to see more single black variety. Seems like the only blacks that run top to mid mountain are Flameout, Livewire and Gypsy. Not a fan of Flameout because i hate pedaling my bike that much (yeah i'm lazy), Livewire is good but crowded (also i'm slow) and i really love Gypsy. They need more cohesive trail runs without the need to hit a fire trail to link up with other good trails. That's my N* wish list


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

ustemuf said:


> the first part of this video begins with speed control....
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/v/214326/l/
> 
> NorthStar Go Pro on pinkbike.com


awesome vid bro.

and damn. u impaled that guy at the end. got lucky the outcome wasnt worse for both parties!


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

I had a pretty good weekend at Northstar. Did my best lap yet of Gypsy on Friday. Saturday I did the smaller of the Pinwheel drops off Flameout for the first time ever. I augured hard the first attempt. Luckily I was wearing my TLD body armor with padding for my gut and sides, or I might be shopping for a new spleen today. 

I sacked up and tried it again before I could chicken out, surviving the second attempt despite losing one foot off the pedal just after landing. Style points! But I need to practice some more on smaller stuff. 

Rode Speed Control for the first time on Saturday. That trail should be called Braking Bumps. 

I took the Bumps and Bends class, and I was the only person in it. :rockon: Got some good pointers on improving my cornering and a lot of coaching on drops (we worked on the Flameout drops as part of the class). 

Looking like rain this week, next weekend should rock! :thumbsup:


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

fgiraffe said:


> I had a pretty good weekend at Northstar. Did my best lap yet of Gypsy on Friday. Saturday I did the smaller of the Pinwheel drops off Flameout for the first time ever. I augured hard the first attempt. Luckily I was wearing my TLD body armor with padding for my gut and sides, or I might be shopping for a new spleen today.
> 
> I sacked up and tried it again before I could chicken out, surviving the second attempt despite losing one foot off the pedal just after landing. Style points! But I need to practice some more on smaller stuff.
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun! I'll be up there next saturday.

I remember my first time hitting the small Flameout drop... scared the **** out of me. now its really easy and natural. I gotta do the big one next week. its the only feature that i haven't hit in the park.

did you hit that side drop on Phodog? its really fun too.


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

> did you hit that side drop on Phodog? its really fun too.


Nope, that looks a lot tougher (higher elevation, plus off-camber landing). Gonna save that for next year.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

fgiraffe said:


> Nope, that looks a lot tougher (higher elevation, plus off-camber landing). Gonna save that for next year.


ahh pooh, just dont worry bout the landing. i went starit off my first time and was fine. now i attempt to throw some style in there... still sounds like you had a good day.


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

I was there today as well. Had a good ride then decided to crash going over a stupid rock/jump right at the start of Little Trees. Made it over but was so far back on the bike I couldn't turn. Landed my right thigh on top of a square edged rock. Got a nice gouge and a big ol' bruise. Go figure. Also, that wind was whipping today.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

renderedtoast said:


> I was there today as well. Had a good ride then decided to crash going over a stupid rock/jump right at the start of Little Trees. Made it over but was so far back on the bike I couldn't turn. Landed my right thigh on top of a square edged rock. Got a nice gouge and a big ol' bruise. Go figure. Also, that wind was whipping today.


did you see Cam Zink or Shaun Palmer? I heard they were up there today...


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Moosey said:


> did you see Cam Zink or Shaun Palmer? I heard they were up there today...


Naw moose, unless they were wearing some gear that made them stand out, or had a crowd following them, I wouldn't have known.


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

Man, that wind just sucked while on the lift today. But it was pretty awesome nevertheless. 

The girlfriend stepped up her riding to the blue intermediates today, so pretty damn proud of her considering she'd never been on a mountain bike before until this season.

I finally scared up the balls to hit the step up/ladder on Livewire. Hoo boy, that was fun.


----------

